# Samsung DLP Problems



## japplebe (Dec 23, 2010)

New to the forum. I am going to buy a 62" Samsung DLP from a guy who says that the screen goes green after about thirty minutes of use. I havent had a chance to see the tv myself. just wondering if this sounds like the digital board problem ive heard about or something more. 

Model Number HLR6178WX/XAA


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you don't know for sure how to fix it, I wouldn't pay the guy much.


----------



## japplebe (Dec 23, 2010)

hopefully all that will have to be done is get the digital board reflowed


----------

